# Which python is this?



## Arav singh (Mar 14, 2020)

I caught a python i don't know if it is pet material or which phthon is this , care, safety, handle ? Can any one tell me


----------



## MattPat (Mar 14, 2020)

Where?


----------



## Herpetology (Mar 14, 2020)

Arav singh said:


> I caught a python i don't know if it is pet material or which phthon is this , care, safety, handle ? Can any one tell me
> 
> View attachment 328696


Definitely not a native (assuming you’re in australia) and you need to contact the DEH


----------



## Rob (Mar 14, 2020)

Herptology said:


> Definitely not a native



It's in the Exotic forum for that reason.


----------



## Shaughan (Mar 15, 2020)

It looks like a ball python could be wrong but


----------



## Allan (Mar 15, 2020)

Looks like a Sandboa.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Mar 28, 2020)

I agree with @Allan, it is not a python but a boa, and in particular a species of Sand Boa. The solid body, the very short, pointed tail and the indistinct neck all indicate a boa species. Based on the colour patterning and the keeled scales, I’d reckon it to be a Rough Scaled Sand Boa _Gongylophis (Eryx) conicus_.

These occur across the Indian sub-continent and Sri Lanka. Given your forum name, I assume this is in fact where you come from. Now that you know its ID you can simply google care of it to obtain the information you are seeking.


Rough Scaled Sand Boa - above & below...


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Apr 14, 2020)

Eryx muelleri

Mullers Sand Boa. North African Sand Boa


----------

